

Osper – Empowering Young People to manage their money responsibly - sdcooke
https://osper.com/

======
robaato
My son has one of these cards - it has been great for us because we use it
with his XBox Live account and as a debit card he can't overspend.

They had a launch this week and seem to be doing well.

